# Not finished yet. ( need to order a part )



## Bluestingray (Oct 5, 2014)

Mesquite. Tried for lathe capacity but I'm down to 14" x 7". I need a adaptor for my chuck to fit the lathe head. Will call Oneway Monday.

So yea, its a process from wood chunk to blank ready to spin. 































I'm gonna go with some resin fillers and well won't know till I cross that bridge.

I will post a few pics of finish next week or two. Thank for looking.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Bluestingray (Oct 16, 2014)

Adapter for the stronghold arrived and the show goes on! Filler and resin next.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Bluestingray (Oct 21, 2014)

13.25" x 7" Mesquite bowl with rock and clear epoxy filler. I'll begin a top with a finale for it a little bit later.
My first bowl!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 5


----------



## Kevin (Oct 21, 2014)

Wow that turned out really nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Jones (Oct 21, 2014)

Way to go! Puts my first bowl to shame!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Oct 21, 2014)

Great job man, like Mike i'll never show the first bowl I ever made. You talk ugly it was worse than ugly.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## David Hill (Oct 21, 2014)

Wow! Nice work!
You picked a tough one to start with.
Nice to know that someone else sees the challenge in gnarly wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 21, 2014)

That is a beauty of a bowl. Congrats on your first bowl. I don't want to talk about my first one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The PenSmith (Oct 22, 2014)

That's an impressive piece! I am impressed that you expanded the jaws into the recess, that is one great move. I'm not sure I would have tried that with that much wood but it sure worked out great !!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bluestingray (Oct 22, 2014)

Jim, thanks . I used a Stronghold chuck. Thanks members for the nice comments  This one has found a home ( Just in time but still under negotiation ). Bowl # 2, 11 x 14" in the works. " 






Just got confirmation. SoLd! Kinda sad and hurt to see it go….


----------



## The PenSmith (Oct 23, 2014)

We share the same chuck, love my Stronghold, solid, well built and worth every dollar. Were did you sell it where you got 'confirmation'? Congratulations ! I sell my work on my website but activity is low, 99% of our sales are at fine art shows but it's a ton of work putting the tent and display together, I'm always looking for an outlet that actually works.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bluestingray (Oct 23, 2014)

A friend / neighbor / customer bought it. I text a few pictures and he made offer. I've been to the local shows but the state shows are where the best quality can be found. I've only seen pictures of distant shows.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Oct 23, 2014)

Nice, I wish my lathe could turn something that big, and I wish we had mesquite here.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The PenSmith (Oct 23, 2014)

Up until the last two years we were traveling all over the US doing fine art shows in the summer. In 13 years of doing shows we have never lost money, not one time. Because of my wife's health issues we are only traveling in Florida, with the snow birds inbound for the winter we normally have a good season and of course the holidays are fabulous as well. I have my work placed with 5 wholesale accounts (food/cooking shops) but even that is slow, I'm now trying develop other outlets, interior decorator's, gift shops, etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bluestingray (Oct 23, 2014)

I like the comfort of home and shop   I just got an idea I'm gonna check local hospital gift shop for consignment. What does a bowl like this one run$?

Its thick and has weight to it, the sides taper wider at bottom and the bottom is slightly curved.


----------



## The PenSmith (Oct 23, 2014)

I expect different venue's would have different pricing, hospital gift shows normally have smaller, lower priced items, mostly as gifts for someone in the facility, at least in my opinion. Based on the size and amount of work I would retail on a bowl like yours somewhere in the $350 - $400 range depending on the market, wholesale would require a discount of 25% to 40%. I make more pepper mills and hollow forms. The hollow forms are eye candy, the real sellers are my mills, just over 6,000 in 8 years of making them, I did sell 3 hollow forms recently at one show which is unusual. I'm not much of a bowl maker and the few that I have sold have been lower priced and not worth the effort to make them but I need to get better with bowls.

I too enjoy my shop, of course I'm told I now have a 'studio', I turn full time, 5 days a week and into the evenings with finishing after the shop is cleaned.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bluestingray (Oct 23, 2014)

Thats impressive Jim! I do try, make an effort to spend more time in shop even if its just for cleaning and organizing. I think I want a flat screen out there, golden goose needs netflixs too!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 23, 2014)

The PenSmith said:


> the real sellers are my mills, just over 6,000 in 8 years of making them,



No wonder the one you made for us is perfect. Man that's a lot of pepper mills.


----------

